# Is this normal LANDSHARK behavior???



## CaesarJoy (Jan 30, 2018)

Good morning all! Just wondering if it’s normal or acceptable for my puppy to bite and draw blood??? Caesar is 3 mo old. I’ve had puppies before but this is my first GSD. I’m going to try and post a pic of where he bit me just since 7am. Any suggestions very much appreciated!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is it normal, yes. Is it acceptable, NO. Redirect to a toy. If he is being totally awful either leave the room (if a puppy safe room) or put him in his crate as a time out (don't make a big deal out of it, but he needs to realize that the fun ends when he does that to you).


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

^^^^^what Ihczth said.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is normal for behavior for the land sharks. But it is meant to learn from as an owner and not let it go that far. You even have puncture wounds! My advice: go to an appliance store and get a large carton box. Maybe cut the tallest part off so you can easily and quickly put the pup in there. Place it in the pup area or wherever you spend time with him. As soon as the pup goes too far, he is in the box for about 20 seconds. I prefer the carton box over a crate so the crate doesn't become a punishment association. The carton box completely isolates him for a brief time, which is the opposite from what he is going for.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes. I had no warning or knowledge of "landsharking" prior to my pup. I knew puppies bit and chewed, but this was a whole new level of bitey terrorism. My hands were a mess! He's almost 4 months now and he is so much better, but still has moments now that teething has entered the picture. We redirected to toys. This is constant, we couldn't let him get away with anything. The toys had to be fun or else he would come back for us. If he was being a major brat, he was put into his kennel until he was calm or fell asleep. 
It gets better, just be patient and consistent. He'll still get you occasionally, but give him a toy and play. My pup, at 4 months usually only gets me when we are playing, accidentally. Or when he's jumping toward a toy or something and his aim is off. I will have scars, and memories, I guess. >.<


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

4 montys old girl. And my hands looks exactly the same. :smile2: She stops bitting when I say NO. And when redirected to toy, she will bite toy. But sometimes I just can't help myself, playing with her is so much fun! >


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm the same, it's just too much fun to play with them...what's a little blood loss?! LOL! 

That being said, whenever I say "stop" she did, but my hands and forearms are permanently scarred, mostly because I'd be laughing too hard to say anything often.

Buy a small spray bottle and put water in it...to reinforce "stop"...it's annoying enough that they won't ignore you!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I do not permit any of my dogs or puppies to use me as a chew toy. There are some excellent and effective methods to stop this in this link: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8333337-post1.html


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Just wondering. How much excerise does this dog get?


----------



## CaesarJoy (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the excellent advice!!! I’m hoping today was just a bad day. Going to bed and praying tomorrow will be a better one!
Caesar gets a long walk every afternoon for 45 min-1 hr by my son and I have him out for shorter walks at least 5 times a day and a lot of fetch and mental stimulation.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I found around the 12 week mark the worst and it improved substantially by 15 weeks... hang in there


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What Lisa said! I never allow my pups to bite me or other members of immediate family. It’s part of manners training. Corrective NO and redirecting and plenty of chew toys, but no biting me...( you notice my NO is in caps, that is to emphasize that it’s not a standard no, but a loud emphasizing NO.


----------

